# convert 1994 Vw polo



## jhuebner (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe you can stretch those 3kW towards 10kW. I'd say it's too weak for a car.
I converted that very car with a 18kW motor that I run at up to 33kW. So it's not fast but well drivable.


----------



## kimjessen (Oct 27, 2014)

It was kind of what I had hoped for. 
what is worrying me is the 2000rpm. is it enough 

I do not drive fast max 80 KM / h.


----------

